# Seiko 0439-5007 Bracelet. Type Z100



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

*Seiko 0439-5007 Bracelet. Type Z100*


View Advert


I'm trying to obtain either a complete, original, bracelet for my Seiko 0439-5007 or even just one of the end pieces. The bracelet is type Z100 and this is marked on both of the end pieces. A sensible price paid for either the bracelet complete or just the end piece(s) might even consider a complete but non working watch if reasonably priced. Thanks for looking.




*Advertiser*

Service Engineer



*Date*

24/09/17



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

